# System wyjątkowo zwolnił - pomocy w znalezieniu winnego

## Johnny_Bit

Witam,

Od kilkunastu dni mam bardzo dziwny problem: system który od wielu lat chodził pięknie i responsywnie zaczął strasznie zamulać. Nawet pisanie tego posta przy włączonym tylko firefoxie jest mordęgą. Najlepiej prezentuje to czas emerge chrome (lista kompilacji generuje się też strasznie długo):

```
#genlop -t chromium

     Fri Apr 20 17:23:03 2012 >>> www-client/chromium-19.0.1084.30

       merge time: 1 hour, 20 minutes and 36 seconds.

     Fri Apr 27 07:40:53 2012 >>> www-client/chromium-19.0.1084.36

       merge time: 9 hours, 44 minutes and 7 seconds.

```

jak widać różnica ogromna - dodatkowo 20 kwietnia emerge było robione podczas pracy - czyli uruchomione miałem multum programów, w tym firefoxa, chrome, netbeans itd, a 27 kwietnia komp leżał odłogiem, bo już wtedy był bardzo ciężki we współpracy. Zmian w kernelu nie podejrzewam - cały ten czas miałem kernel 3.2.11-gentoo, 30 kwietnia zmieniłem na 3.3.4 (nie pomogło).

Oto lista instalowanych w tym czasie aktualizacji/nowych rzeczy:

```
#genlop -l --date 04/20/2012

Fri Apr 20 15:43:17 2012 >>> dev-libs/gobject-introspection-common-1.32.1

     Fri Apr 20 15:43:50 2012 >>> sys-process/htop-1.0.1

     Fri Apr 20 15:47:58 2012 >>> dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8v

     Fri Apr 20 15:53:29 2012 >>> dev-libs/openssl-1.0.0i

     Fri Apr 20 16:00:41 2012 >>> dev-lang/v8-3.9.24.14

     Fri Apr 20 16:02:27 2012 >>> dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.32.1

     Fri Apr 20 17:23:03 2012 >>> www-client/chromium-19.0.1084.30

     Fri Apr 20 17:26:16 2012 >>> net-libs/glib-networking-2.32.1

     Fri Apr 20 17:26:42 2012 >>> xfce-extra/xfce4-systemload-plugin-1.1.0

     Fri Apr 20 17:27:49 2012 >>> xfce-extra/xfce4-sensors-plugin-1.2.3-r1

     Fri Apr 20 17:27:57 2012 >>> sys-auth/pambase-20120417

     Fri Apr 20 17:29:00 2012 >>> net-libs/libsoup-2.38.1

     Fri Apr 20 17:29:46 2012 >>> net-libs/libsoup-gnome-2.38.1

     Fri Apr 20 17:31:04 2012 >>> sys-apps/shadow-4.1.5-r1

     Fri Apr 20 17:33:12 2012 >>> www-servers/apache-2.2.22-r1

     Fri Apr 20 17:33:36 2012 >>> dev-java/nailgun-0.7.1-r1

     Sat Apr 21 12:42:10 2012 >>> dev-libs/libusb-1.0.9

     Sat Apr 21 12:43:24 2012 >>> dev-util/cppcheck-1.54

     Sat Apr 21 12:45:19 2012 >>> dev-cpp/ctemplate-2.2

     Sat Apr 21 12:45:26 2012 >>> sys-apps/hwids-20120416

     Sat Apr 21 12:45:39 2012 >>> sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.9-r2

     Sat Apr 21 12:46:13 2012 >>> sys-apps/kmod-8

     Sat Apr 21 12:47:30 2012 >>> gnome-base/librsvg-2.36.1

     Sat Apr 21 12:50:03 2012 >>> dev-lang/ruby-1.8.7_p358

     Sat Apr 21 12:50:42 2012 >>> sys-fs/udev-182-r3

     Sat Apr 21 12:55:42 2012 >>> x11-misc/xscreensaver-5.15-r1

     Sat Apr 21 12:56:21 2012 >>> sys-fs/udisks-1.0.4-r2

     Sat Apr 21 12:57:20 2012 >>> xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.9.2

     Sat Apr 21 23:49:32 2012 >>> dev-util/desktop-file-utils-0.20-r1

     Sat Apr 21 23:50:40 2012 >>> app-text/djview-4.8

     Sat Apr 21 23:51:46 2012 >>> sys-apps/shadow-4.1.5-r2

     Sat Apr 21 23:53:58 2012 >>> gnome-base/gvfs-1.12.1

     Sun Apr 22 00:07:26 2012 >>> dev-db/mysql-5.1.62-r1

     Sun Apr 22 00:20:46 2012 >>> dev-db/mysql-workbench-5.2.39

     Sun Apr 22 00:21:41 2012 >>> dev-util/desktop-file-utils-0.20-r1

     Sun Apr 22 00:22:22 2012 >>> app-text/djview-4.8

     Sun Apr 22 00:23:11 2012 >>> sys-apps/shadow-4.1.5-r2

     Sun Apr 22 00:24:23 2012 >>> gnome-base/gvfs-1.12.1

     Sun Apr 22 00:28:59 2012 >>> dev-db/mysql-5.1.62-r1

     Sun Apr 22 02:35:27 2012 >>> net-voip/telepathy-gabble-0.15.5

     Tue Apr 24 06:19:26 2012 >>> sys-libs/glibc-2.15-r1

     Tue Apr 24 06:19:34 2012 >>> sys-devel/gnuconfig-20120116

     Tue Apr 24 06:25:31 2012 >>> sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.3.3

     Tue Apr 24 06:26:00 2012 >>> sys-apps/portage-2.1.10.57

     Tue Apr 24 06:30:14 2012 >>> net-libs/telepathy-glib-0.18.1

     Tue Apr 24 06:30:22 2012 >>> x11-base/xorg-x11-7.4-r2

     Tue Apr 24 06:34:05 2012 >>> net-voip/telepathy-gabble-0.16.0

     Tue Apr 24 06:38:26 2012 >>> games-sports/xmoto-0.5.9

     Tue Apr 24 06:38:55 2012 >>> net-voip/telepathy-haze-0.6.0

     Tue Apr 24 06:39:26 2012 >>> dev-ruby/rubygems-1.8.23

     Tue Apr 24 19:33:07 2012 >>> sys-process/lsof-4.85-r2

     Tue Apr 24 19:34:30 2012 >>> sys-apps/gawk-4.0.0

     Tue Apr 24 19:36:02 2012 >>> x11-libs/libwnck-2.31.0

     Tue Apr 24 19:36:39 2012 >>> dev-perl/DBI-1.618.0

     Tue Apr 24 19:37:41 2012 >>> net-misc/wicd-1.7.2.3

     Thu Apr 26 09:27:23 2012 >>> dev-lang/v8-3.9.24.16

     Thu Apr 26 09:27:37 2012 >>> www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.2.202.228

     Thu Apr 26 21:44:07 2012 >>> dev-perl/glib-perl-1.242.0

     Thu Apr 26 21:44:35 2012 >>> x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.7

     Thu Apr 26 21:50:12 2012 >>> dev-perl/gtk2-perl-1.242.0

     Thu Apr 26 21:56:46 2012 >>> dev-lang/python-3.2.3

     Fri Apr 27 07:40:53 2012 >>> www-client/chromium-19.0.1084.36

     Fri Apr 27 14:05:28 2012 >>> dev-libs/libnl-1.1-r3

     Fri Apr 27 14:41:42 2012 >>> dev-java/netbeans-platform-7.1.2

     Fri Apr 27 15:07:21 2012 >>> dev-java/netbeans-harness-7.1.2

     Fri Apr 27 16:06:31 2012 >>> dev-java/netbeans-ide-7.1.2

     Fri Apr 27 16:27:06 2012 >>> dev-java/netbeans-websvccommon-7.1.2

     Fri Apr 27 16:49:12 2012 >>> dev-java/netbeans-nb-7.1.2

     Fri Apr 27 17:08:56 2012 >>> dev-java/netbeans-dlight-7.1.2

     Fri Apr 27 18:04:10 2012 >>> dev-java/netbeans-java-7.1.2

     Fri Apr 27 18:46:30 2012 >>> dev-java/netbeans-cnd-7.1.2

     Fri Apr 27 19:23:15 2012 >>> dev-java/netbeans-php-7.1.2

     Fri Apr 27 19:45:39 2012 >>> dev-java/netbeans-ergonomics-7.1.2

     Fri Apr 27 20:20:16 2012 >>> dev-java/netbeans-profiler-7.1.2

     Fri Apr 27 20:51:17 2012 >>> dev-java/netbeans-apisupport-7.1.2

     Fri Apr 27 21:13:03 2012 >>> dev-java/netbeans-groovy-7.1.2

     Fri Apr 27 22:22:35 2012 >>> dev-java/netbeans-enterprise-7.1.2

     Fri Apr 27 22:56:25 2012 >>> dev-java/netbeans-mobility-7.1.2

     Fri Apr 27 23:31:32 2012 >>> dev-util/netbeans-7.1.2

     Fri Apr 27 23:55:59 2012 >>> app-doc/doxygen-1.8.0

     Sat Apr 28 13:09:08 2012 >>> sys-libs/timezone-data-2012c

     Sat Apr 28 13:27:32 2012 >>> sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.3.4

     Mon Apr 30 09:43:49 2012 >>> dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8w

     Mon Apr 30 09:46:40 2012 >>> media-libs/audiofile-0.3.3

     Mon Apr 30 09:49:08 2012 >>> media-gfx/gtkimageview-1.6.4

     Mon Apr 30 09:50:05 2012 >>> x11-themes/gtk-engines-xfce-3.0.0-r200

     Mon Apr 30 09:51:25 2012 >>> dev-libs/libcroco-0.6.5

     Mon Apr 30 09:52:36 2012 >>> xfce-base/libxfce4util-4.10.0

     Mon Apr 30 09:53:50 2012 >>> xfce-base/xfconf-4.10.0

     Mon Apr 30 09:54:53 2012 >>> xfce-base/garcon-0.2.0

     Mon Apr 30 09:55:56 2012 >>> xfce-base/libxfce4ui-4.10.0

     Mon Apr 30 09:57:47 2012 >>> xfce-base/exo-0.8.0

     Mon Apr 30 09:58:27 2012 >>> xfce-base/xfce4-appfinder-4.10.0

     Mon Apr 30 10:07:08 2012 >>> app-office/dia-0.97.2

     Mon Apr 30 10:09:55 2012 >>> xfce-base/xfce4-panel-4.10.0

     Mon Apr 30 10:11:43 2012 >>> xfce-base/xfwm4-4.10.0

     Mon Apr 30 10:13:10 2012 >>> xfce-base/libxfcegui4-4.10.0

     Mon Apr 30 10:15:57 2012 >>> dev-python/pygobject-3.0.4

     Mon Apr 30 10:16:23 2012 >>> dev-util/meld-1.6.0

     Mon Apr 30 10:17:56 2012 >>> xfce-base/xfce4-settings-4.10.0

     Mon Apr 30 10:19:18 2012 >>> xfce-extra/xfce4-power-manager-1.2.0

     Mon Apr 30 10:21:02 2012 >>> xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.10.0

     Mon Apr 30 10:24:30 2012 >>> gnome-base/gvfs-1.12.2

     Mon Apr 30 10:27:54 2012 >>> xfce-base/thunar-1.4.0

     Mon Apr 30 10:29:14 2012 >>> xfce-base/xfdesktop-4.10.0

     Mon Apr 30 10:30:36 2012 >>> xfce-extra/tumbler-0.1.25

     Mon Apr 30 10:31:25 2012 >>> xfce-extra/thunar-volman-0.8.0

     Mon Apr 30 10:31:37 2012 >>> xfce-base/xfce4-meta-4.10

     Mon Apr 30 11:13:14 2012 >>> dev-lang/php-5.3.11

     Mon Apr 30 11:16:23 2012 >>> dev-java/jzlib-1.1.1

     Mon Apr 30 11:50:56 2012 >>> dev-java/jruby-1.6.7

     Thu May  3 13:55:50 2012 >>> dev-util/valgrind-3.7.0-r4

     Thu May  3 14:46:51 2012 >>> dev-lang/v8-3.9.24.17

     Thu May  3 15:39:58 2012 >>> dev-lang/ruby-1.9.3_p194

     Thu May  3 16:26:56 2012 >>> sys-devel/binutils-2.21.1-r1

     Thu May  3 16:59:00 2012 >>> dev-libs/glib-2.32.2

     Thu May  3 16:59:40 2012 >>> virtual/pkgconfig-0

     Thu May  3 17:19:27 2012 >>> app-editors/scite-3.0.4

     Thu May  3 17:20:40 2012 >>> x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2-r1

     Thu May  3 18:01:48 2012 >>> x11-base/xorg-server-1.12.1

     Thu May  3 19:36:09 2012 >>> sys-libs/zlib-1.2.7

     Thu May  3 19:36:39 2012 >>> sys-apps/man-pages-3.38

     Thu May  3 21:36:47 2012 >>> www-client/firefox-12.0

     Thu May  3 21:43:35 2012 >>> dev-lang/python-3.2.3-r1

     Thu May  3 21:44:49 2012 >>> x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.19.0

     Thu May  3 21:56:21 2012 >>> x11-libs/gtk+-3.4.2

     Thu May  3 21:57:03 2012 >>> net-print/foomatic-filters-4.0.15

     Fri May  4 02:55:40 2012 >>> kde-base/kde-env-4.8.3

     Sat May  5 22:48:43 2012 >>> net-misc/ntp-4.2.6_p5-r1

```

pliki konfiguracyjne (jak make.conf) nie zmieniane były od 7 marca, także ich nie podejrzewam.

Ma ktoś jakieś sugestie/pomysł jak to wszystko ustawić żeby komp działał jak jeszcze 20 kwietnia? potrzebuje go do pracy, a w takim stanie to nie praca tylko mordęga...

----------

## SlashBeast

Odpal np. top i zobacz, czy nie masz duzo czasu procesora w tzw iowait. Jezeli tak, to winne jest storage.

Druga prawdopodobna opcja to przegrzany procesor. Jezeli chlodzenie nie daje rady badz sie np. uszkodzilo czy tez klips od chlodzenia sie ulamal i nie dociska juz, procesor sie przegrzewa i spowalnia swoj zegar do minimum, wylacza duzo opcji, wszystko, byle by wydzielac mniej ciepla.

----------

## Johnny_Bit

Bardzo dziękuję za sugestie. póki co moje znaleziska:

top stwierdza teraz że load jest średnio 1.7 (to jest kurde o 1.6 za duzo jak na obciążenie typu komp leżał sobie w czasie gdy ja byłem w kościele).

IOWait nie przekracza 1% mimo iż włączam a to audacious, a to chrome itp. 

chłodzenie: komp mój to w sumie laptop dell latitude d520, przedmuchiwany był, teraz ma temperaturę ok 45 C na procu, nawet przy ogromnym obciążeniu nie przekracza 70C, więc też raczej nie to - ale niemniej jednak spojrzę i tu - rozkręcę, przeczyszczę itp itd.

włączając top/htop zastanawiające jest dla mnie coś jeszcze: htop zazwycaj na liście miał zuzycie proca max 1%, a teraz oscyluje przy 10%, top się pojawia na liście ostylując przy 5%, dbus-daemon zeżera cały czas około 4-5%, kworker (a ich kilkanaście jest) każdy tnie po 2-3%

Dość dziwne to mi się wydaje, ale sprawdzę dokładnie dyski i chłodzenie raz jeszcze.

Prosze o dalsze sugestie, a ja zabieram się za rozkręcanie lapa.

//===EDIT====

co do dysku: wszystko ładnie, smartmontools twierdzi że dysk świeci przykładem sprawności, a hdparm -tT też wygląda ładnie:

```
Timing cached reads:   2058 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1030.10 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads: 150 MB in  3.03 seconds =  49.55 MB/sec

```

chłodzenie przeczyszczone - miało kilka kocich sierści w radiatorku, wystarczyło dmuchnąć sprężonym powietrzem. wszystko w środku wygląda ładnie (oprócz klawiatury, ta to zasyfiona  :Wink:  ale już znacznie czystsza )

Myślę teraz że - albo ram albo jakaś kombinacja prog/configi/daemony... albo pora zmienić reiserfs na ext4 albo coś nowszego, ale wątpię aby to miało jakiś szczególny wpływ skoro iowait takie małe.

----------

## joi_

Skoro nie widzisz obciążenia, to być może jakaś część hardware'u generuje dużo przerwań? Sprawdź czy któraś kolumna z /proc/interrupts nie rośnie w szybkim tempie.

Możesz też popatrzeć na wynik perf top. Jeżeli będziesz chciał sprawdzić co mierzy perf w dłuższym okresie czasu, możesz nagrać wszystko przy pomocy perf record -agR, a później obejrzeć wyniki przy pomocy perf report.

----------

## Garrappachc

Nie wiem, czy masz stabilne, czy ~, ale u mnie update nieszczęsnego libnl powodował ogromne problemy. Poczynając od networkmanagera, poprzez potworne spowolnienie systemu do jego zawieszania się - ale downgrade rozwiązał sprawę.

Dobrym sposobem byłoby też odpalenie jakiegoś LiveCD - wtedy rozstrzygniesz, czy to jest problem ze sprzętem czy z systemem  :Wink: 

----------

## Johnny_Bit

 *joi_ wrote:*   

> Skoro nie widzisz obciążenia, to być może jakaś część hardware'u generuje dużo przerwań? Sprawdź czy któraś kolumna z /proc/interrupts nie rośnie w szybkim tempie.
> 
> Możesz też popatrzeć na wynik perf top. Jeżeli będziesz chciał sprawdzić co mierzy perf w dłuższym okresie czasu, możesz nagrać wszystko przy pomocy perf record -agR, a później obejrzeć wyniki przy pomocy perf report.

 

Bardzo ciekawe wyniki. Oto co zżera mi sporo zasobów:

```

     17.24%  [kernel]            [k] acpi_idle_enter_bm

     12.63%  [kernel]            [k] read_hpet

     9.23%    [kernel]            [k] acpi_os_read_port

     5.13%    [kernel]            [k] acpi_idle_enter_simple

     3.98%    [kernel]            [k] drm_clflush_pages

```

```
cat /proc/interrupts 

           CPU0       CPU1       

  0:    2133384          0   IO-APIC-edge      timer

  1:      30082          0   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

  8:         17          0   IO-APIC-edge      rtc0

  9:          2          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   acpi

 12:        133          0   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

 14:     140092          0   IO-APIC-edge      ata_piix

 15:      14521          0   IO-APIC-edge      ata_piix

 16:       8320          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   i915

 17:          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   eth0

 19:        240          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   firewire_ohci, yenta

 20:         34          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ehci_hcd:usb1, uhci_hcd:usb2

 21:          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb3

 22:      87758          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb4

 23:        319          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb5

 42:        767          0   PCI-MSI-edge      snd_hda_intel

 43:     762288          0   PCI-MSI-edge      iwl3945

NMI:     485850     512044   Non-maskable interrupts

LOC:    1561049    2750120   Local timer interrupts

SPU:          0          0   Spurious interrupts

PMI:     485850     512044   Performance monitoring interrupts

IWI:         63         66   IRQ work interrupts

RTR:          0          0   APIC ICR read retries

RES:    2545141    2284005   Rescheduling interrupts

CAL:        168        200   Function call interrupts

TLB:     117616     109756   TLB shootdowns

ERR:          0

MIS:          0

```

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> Nie wiem, czy masz stabilne, czy ~, ale u mnie update nieszczęsnego libnl powodował ogromne problemy.

 

libnl stabilne, updatowane 27 kwietnia jak przeszło w stable 1.1-r3.

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> Dobrym sposobem byłoby też odpalenie jakiegoś LiveCD - wtedy rozstrzygniesz, czy to jest problem ze sprzętem czy z systemem

 

LiveCD jakoś nie jest w stanie odtworzyć mojego środowiska pracy  :Wink:  a do tego raczej graficzne live'y typu ubuntu mulą same z siebie  :Wink:  ale co ciekawe live z gentoo 12 pod konsolką wygląda ładniutko.

//EDIT:

jeszcze output z powertop (część):

```
Wybudzenia ze stanu bezczynności na sekundę: 488,9      przedział: 10,0s

szacowanie użycia energii ACPI jest niedostępne

Najczęstsze powody wybudzeń:

  25,1% (359,8)   [Rescheduling interrupts] <kernel IPI>

  24,7% (354,7)   [Non-maskable interrupts] <kernel IPI>

  12,5% (179,4)   swapper/1

```

widzę tam swappera, ale nie wiem co to ma niby do roboty, skoro przy 2GB dostępnego ramu mam zużyte teraz coś ok 500MB...

----------

## Johnny_Bit

BUMP - udało mi się znaleźć, jak by ktoś szukał to lepiej niech będzie w jednym miejscu:

BIOS nic nikomu nie mówiąc, znalazł awarię w systemie (jaką? nie wiem). po perypetiach gdzie sprawdzałem wszystko, okazało się że komp po kilkunastu godzinach pracy na pełnych obrotach miał 100% czasu spędzonego w najniższej możliwej częstotliwości.

Zignorowanie problemów z biosem - czyli processor.ignore_spp=1 dało efektywne przyspieszenie systemu, jednak kosztem kompletnych zawieszeń po kilkunastu minutach pracy.

Ostatecznym rozwiązaniem okazało się wyłączenie w biosie firewire - mimo iż nigdy tego nie używałem jednak truło strasznie. Obecnie komp chodzi pięknie bez spowolnień.

----------

## Bastian82

Co to znaczy ze firewire "truło" ? Jakos nie widze specjalnie powiązania. Jeśli BIOS widzi jakieś błędy to sprawdź czy nie masz rzeczywiście poluzownego radiatora, odkurz obudowe itp.. a nie właczasz ignorowanie ostrzeżeń.

----------

